# denoting gender



## mrblue (Sep 23, 2007)

ive tried searching, and i know its a simple question and i used to know the answer but: which way round is male and female when denoting gender? like when you see 2.4, is this 2 females or two males? thanks


----------



## Orin (Sep 24, 2007)

That's one of those things that I can never remember. :shock: Sorry.

Why can't they just write M or F?


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 24, 2007)

1.0.0 ---------- 1 male

0.1.0 ---------- 1 female

0.0.1 ---------- 1 unown s*x

So 2.4.1 means 2 males, 4 females and 1 unsxed  get it but i do prefer if people just say M or F :roll:


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 24, 2007)

> 1.0.0 ---------- 1 male0.1.0 ---------- 1 female
> 
> 0.0.1 ---------- 1 unown SPAM
> 
> So 2.4.1 means 2 males, 4 females and 1 unsxed  get it but i do prefer if people just say M or F :roll:


I've also been wondering about this. Thanks.


----------



## mrblue (Sep 24, 2007)

i couldnt remember which came first, male or female, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem 8)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 24, 2007)

Heard the last one stands for un sexable nymphs don it?


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats wot i put


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never seen this notation before... or just haven't ever noticed it I guess.


----------



## joossa (Sep 24, 2007)

> Heard the last one stands for un SPAM nymphs don it?


What's SPAM?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 24, 2007)

Reptile breeders use this all the time.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 24, 2007)

??? Is SPAM a type of censor? Like B ritney becomes "britney"


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes SPAM is a filter.

Thanks for clarifying, I see that getting screwed up all the time in breeding places.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe he's saying "u n s e x e d nymphs"


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup, thats what i wrote


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 26, 2007)

You only need to put one space in the word. uns exed. B ritney :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

It is hard for me to keep track of how many males and females in a group, this denotation is wildly use for reptile but for invertebrates that produces hundreds and difficult to s.ex during early stage it becomes complicated. I am quite bad at s.exing mantis myself, after 3 or 4 moults, i would probably still use ?,?,250 for a batch of _Hierodula Membranacea_ :lol:


----------

